# Nano Tank Stands



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/167391-ebi-stand.html

Check out this thread i made recently. Might help.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Sounds like a diy project to me! 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

cawolf86 said:


> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/167391-ebi-stand.html
> 
> Check out this thread i made recently. Might help.


I was at IKEA yesterday, however they did not have any stand like the one you got... kinda disappointing (I went there for that stand)... so now I'm stuck, I would like to find a stand for under 50 bucks but I dont think there is one. And DIY stands... well it may end up costing more than that... sooo I'm at a loss.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

Many things at IKEA aren't on display, but they are available in the warehouse that you pick stuff up at before you leave. Search the website then take the item number or model down to IKEA, you'll find it. Theyre great about keeping everything in stock.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah I looked in the warehouse too, no dice. The one posted in the other link isn't showing on the website either.


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

If it's not on the site then they discontinued it and you won't find it anywhere.


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

Yeah that's why I've been trying to find something else lol. I'll probably just have to make my own.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/20135300/

http://www.target.com/s/wood+cube+s...1957&KID=0caaef84-c0b3-89a9-5bca-00005107a404


----------



## samamorgan (Dec 31, 2011)

That IKEA one Alyssa posted is the perfect height. You can also put these: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/10207689/#/00156949 into each cubby for doors if you want to. I have the wall unity of those with the desk attached, i'm very happy with it.


----------



## cawolf86 (Dec 31, 2010)

The one I got is still there for sure. I just got it. It's in the desk section. It's a leg for a desk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lludu (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll have to look for it again but I will probably just end up making my own.. If I do this is what I want them to look like... just simple stands, just barely over the dimensions of the tank. Each stand is going to have a compartment inside for storage and the wires will be put through the stand, and come out the bottom. I dont know how much it will cost to fabricate each stand, however, it shouldnt be too expensive.








Dimensions:

Fluval Edge Stand:
Width: 11 3/4"
Depth: 11 1/2"
Height: 36"

Fluval Spec Stand:
Width: 7 1/2"
Depth: 9 1/2"
Height: 30"

30-C Rimless Stand:
Width: 13"
Depth: 14"
Height: 36"


----------



## monopoly_bag (Dec 29, 2012)

Use some cabinet grade birch plywood. Very good stuff. And can hold a lot of weight.


----------

